# Isabelles hat



## Xme (Apr 28, 2018)

Before I go and buy Isabelles hat.. can someone confirm that I can make an animal in my camp wear it?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes, they can wear it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2018)

Yep!  Just like the other NPC hats the villagers can wear it.


----------



## boring (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes!! (and it's adorable)


----------



## Xme (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you!!! How cute


----------

